# Stands for bookshelf speakers in general.



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

first thanks for everyones help on all my questions earlier, its helped me to move along my home theater journey

This is probably a stupid question because the name probably speaks for itself but im going to ask anyway in case there is such thing.
Are there speaker stands for book shelf speakers? or are stands generally for satellite? 
Specfically for the pioneer SP-BS41-LR (Black)
•Dimensions (each): 7.88" W x 13.75" H x 8.69" D
•Weight (each): 10.25 lbs

I realize if i want to use them as surrounds, there are windows in the way, so noway i can put up shelving. also, its plaster with concrete on the wall behind me so I wouldnt be able to mount it and run wiring behind the wall so i guess its either speaker stands if they exist or ill just use my energy satelite speakers as my rears, thanks for any input.

actually spoke to somone from monoprice but these stands below dont support the exact weight or dimensions. anybody have any experience with these? 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=1082819&p_id=7534&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

I know that Axiomaudio.com makes custom height stands that fit their speakers. I don't know how they would fit other speaker brands. You could call or e-mail them and see what they have to say.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sure, there are many choices out there for bookshelf speakers not just satellites. Audio Advisor, Parts Express and Speaker Stands Online are just a few places to check out.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

nova said:


> Sure, there are many choices out there for bookshelf speakers not just satellites. Audio Advisor, Parts Express and Speaker Stands Online are just a few places to check out.


exactly what i was looking for. thanks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You're welcome, glad to help. Hope you find something that meets your needs.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

I had been hunting speaker stands that did not cost a small fortune and settled on concrete stands that I put a piece of Black Hole 5 between the speakers and the stands. These columns which I picked up at a landscape yard weigh in at 50lbs and both cost me $20.00 for both


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Any speaker that isn't specifically labeled a "floor stander" should be on a stand. This includes speakers such as JBL L100's and Pioneer HPM-100's. Placing them on stands has two immediate benefits. The bass response becomes smoother and the treble dispersion improves. Speakers should be high enough that the tweeters are roughly at ear height when seated.

You can spend a lot on stands or go super budget. For super budget stands two cinder blocks under most bookshelf speakers is about right. They can be stacked horizontally or vertically. It depends on the size of the speaker. If the cinder blocks look too industrial wrap them in black plastic trash bag's and tuck the ends out of sight.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Studio Monitor stands are another awesome choice:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...echnologies-studio-monitor-speaker-stand-pair


----------

